
Human-caused climate change has doubled western US forest fire area - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6176.html
======
awt
Also human attempts to prevent natural fires have caused a build up of fuel
over the lat 100 years or so.

------
boggydepot
meanwhile in Maldives...

